# What is your favorite car colour?



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's fair to say that there are some boring and unattractive colours on modern cars, should we say that it's all 50 shades of grey on four wheels? Take Ferrari for instance, usually it's in an evocative shade of red for the prancing Horse, that is until you play around with the brands configurator then there's more than meets the eye. Mainly it's the German brands that are notorious for selling dull shades of grey, to your surprise or not. This thread is about what you guys like and which manufacturer in your humble opinion has the best colour pallet and more importantly which is your favorite colour for a car or which colour do you think is best suited to a particular model? As for me, well it's a nice shade of blue, Long Beach blue comes to mind.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Blue for me too :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It depends on the car for me. Some cars suit different colours more than others.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

I adore the smoky silver colour Lexus use. ironically I'd love to see that on an Aston!

I adored BMW Atlantis Blue, which is similar to Snappers Rock Blue, I I do love that on a 4 Series,,,

A blood red Alfa,,,, I mean whats not to love,,,,

Last one Lamborghini pearl green on a Gallardo


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

blue with red a close second


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Renault - Acid yellow.
VW - Viper green.
Porsche - Macadamia Brown, I like that Karmin Rot pink for some reason too? 
Lamborghini - Viola purple.


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Don't care as long as it's not green


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm dull and I like my cars dull coloured lol. Don't get me wrong I can appreciate a nice colour on a car - like Viper Green on a VW Scirocco, but me personally I couldn't live with it. So no blues, reds or yellows for me. Black or grey only I'm afraid, maybe silver if I'm feeling extravagant.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I'd probably say red or a variation of it however it definitely depends on the car. 

My old E60 5 series was space grey which I really liked but the red just looked horrendous imo...


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

It depends on the car to be honest.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

Ford Panther Black when the paint is good the depth and sparkle is hard to beat of course thats just my view.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Mountain grey metallic is my favourite colour I've had on a car:thumb:


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

I am also an LBB lover and generally I go for blue cars. I really like grabber blue on the mustang, also Le Mans on the 370z. There will be loads of others I'd pick as well. I agree it depends on the car. The wife has a 17 plate abarth 595 and that's a lovely red even though it's solid I think it's Rosso. Had a panther black st225 and it did indeed pop when polished. So car dependant I guess after my ramblings!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I think Peugeot china blue is a good colour, my 406 looked great in it. 
My current car is Shark grey pearlescent, a rare colour for an RCZ apparently. On a sunny day there are loads of colours in it. Pink, green, blue. On a dull day, it just looks grey..


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Another blue lover here. Though as mentioned, it really does depend on the car. The worst culprits are Mercedes et al with the old "smoke silver " or some such. I guess NHS beige doesn't sound as jazzy.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Lexus do a pearlescent white, what is just amazing from every angle.
While I would never buy is, the Ford Foces RS Orange, and the Candy Red Renault.

My Mondeo ST mk3was an amazing dark blue.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Turquoise blue - My favourite ever was Nyesha blue that Peugeot did on the 207s and 308s from 2006 to 2009 :thumb::argie:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Blue for me - Mainly the Audi Blues


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Depends very on car shape, the colors being offered etc .... but for my own cars and choices, I was into white before it became the new black already.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

I think Black is a universally good colour for cars, most cars will suit it. That said, I am growing fond of the pearlescent white paint on my SQ5. I see other people in Ibis White Q5’s staring at it, wondering why it looks different (read better) than theirs  I once owned a Triumph Stag in Delft Blue and that was a lovely colour and really suited the car. I also had a French racing blue Clio FF and I thought the same. On the subject of Renault, Black Gold is an amazing colour!


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

My current car is Silver so i`m going to say white.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

A deep blue for me, I will never, ever have a black car again!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

voon said:


> Depends very on car shape, the colors being offered etc .... but for my own cars and choices, I was into white before it became the new black already.


Good point this is very true. We had a Nissan Juke (marmite car I know!) My wife and I love the Juke but only in white and, at a stretch, silver. in Black the car looks completely different and not for the better IMHO.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

I once owned a Clio 182 Trophy and they only came in Capsicum Red - a non metallic red. I loved that colour on that car.

I do like the Focus RS in Nitrous Blue and the RS3 in Nardo Grey. BMW Melbourne Red does it for me too.

So to answer your question SB....I don't actually know. There are so many that I like.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Blue for me.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Red. Although I would have a bright green, maybe orange, even yellow. Not many blues I like, but there are a few


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Derek Mc said:


> I adore the smoky silver colour Lexus use. ironically I'd love to see that on an Aston!
> 
> I adored BMW Atlantis Blue, which is similar to Snappers Rock Blue, I I do love that on a 4 Series,,,
> 
> ...


The Sonic Titanium? Thats the one colour I absolutely hate - its a variation of beige. Beige is what they were before and it seems to be a ridiculously common colour on them now.

I like BMW Champagne Quartz, Lexus Sonic Red and Azure Blue. I loved the Merc Pearlite grey and their designo Mystic blue

About 10 years ago, different models had specific "special colours". Now it just seems to be all the same. For example, the E60 M5 in Indianapolis Red, or Tealite blue on the E-class.

Nowadays you can get Navarra blue on almost every Audi ever and Estoril blue on almost every BMW!


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Another Bluey here.SJ.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

A good Metallic Blue is hard to beat.

Race Blue on the Skodas is very nice.

Red gives the best "Shine" excluding Black...because Black is only Black for about 2 seconds then its just dusty.

Silver/White..Nope, just always lacks depth (no matter what detailers tell you)


----------



## youngwangie (Oct 9, 2016)

A colour can look good on 1 Car, bit iffy on another & bloody awful on another.
The same thing another way around a Car will look great in say Red but make it beige then awful. 
Saying beige though does any Car look good in beige. I've in the past said to the Wife that car should be driving Around the Mediterranean That colour would work there


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

https://goo.gl/images/3Wx4uN
House Of Colour......CANDY APPLE RED for the win :thumb:


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

https://goo.gl/images/pHeQqS

https://goo.gl/images/o8VYzp

From modern supercars to classic Japanese Candy Apple red is delicious!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Blue for me too :thumb:

Do like a bright red mind ...


----------



## FLUTE (Mar 27, 2010)

Bmw mineral grey for me ohh and ford Venetian red  

Flute


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Pink with purple polka dots.


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Does depend on the car largely but for white is the best generically


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

robertdon777 said:


> A good Metallic Blue is hard to beat.
> 
> Race Blue on the Skodas is very nice.
> 
> ...


Depends on the paint really.

Pearl white can be hard to beat for shine and can look very deep


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

Bmw Atlantis blue










Sold this one 3 years or more. Wish I hadn't.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Rayaan said:


> Depends on the paint really.
> 
> Pearl white can be hard to beat for shine and can look very deep


Never beat a dark Metallic


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

As others have alluded to, it depends on the car for me. 

As I'm a Ford nut the Electric Orange and Ultimate Green are winners for me. 

Although I do like the Sepang Blue on an Audi it has to be said.


----------



## D12ENX (Feb 27, 2018)

Daytona blue !!! For me 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Tangerine Scream, worked well on my ST


----------



## Heapsy (Dec 24, 2016)

Imperial blue on an escort cosworth


----------



## techtim (Apr 2, 2010)

Got to be Blue. The Vauxhall VXR blue looks great when clean. Also, from back in the Rover car days, The Rover Ameranth, Purple with a Blue pearl looked stunning


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Imperial blue, funnily enough that's why I bought my Imp blue Focus, had it nine years now so might change to something else ?


----------

